# Father's Day Special



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Captain Marty is offering a Father's Day Special. Half Day Fishing Charter for Dad and on additional fisherman $250. Dad and two additional fisherman $300.

Dates available are Saturday June 15th and Sunday June 16th.

Captain Marty of Louisiana Limits Charter Service fishes Sabine Lake with is located on the Texas/Louisiana border at Port Arthur.

I fish with live bait for trout, reds and flounder.

Call me at 713.703.1431

May all the dads have a happy Father's Day.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## Justin League (Jun 11, 2011)

Do you have any of these available still or no?


----------

